# Pokemon Sprites



## PKMN (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey!  I like sprites.  What kind of sprites did you make?


----------



## brandman (Apr 17, 2010)

Um, I'm not sure how to respond to this. :B

Er, I like sprites, and I guess I make all different kinds...

...I'm sorry but this is a bad thread. This is like asking if someone likes cheeseburgers. There isn't that much of a discussion here. Consider this a learning thread. If you like to sprite then why not start a sprite request shop of your own?


----------

